# God of War verse vs Naruto Verse



## IdioticGamer (Nov 13, 2013)

Battle is a large gigantic plains, with a few forests on the edge and a lake for any reasons.

So yeah, all out war between the two verses. Discuss


----------



## Expelsword (Nov 13, 2013)

Pretty sure Naruto raped GoW even before Tobi upped it so much.


----------



## Xiammes (Nov 13, 2013)

I'm sure that was back before we realized that God of Warverse was a actual planet and not a flat plan, Atlas lifts the entire planet.


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Nov 13, 2013)

^Nardo still nukes.


----------



## Xiammes (Nov 13, 2013)

More like Atlas tosses them all into space


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 13, 2013)

jew one-shots before they realize what's going on


----------



## Azzuri (Nov 13, 2013)

Ares pops everyone head?


----------



## Neruc (Nov 13, 2013)

Did GoW get an upgrade to stop them from being nuked by a sub relativistic Juubito?


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Nov 13, 2013)

Neruc said:


> sub relativistic Juubito?



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hwz7YN1AQmQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Solrac (Nov 13, 2013)

*presses AMAK button*


----------



## Big Bοss (Nov 13, 2013)

They get nuke by sub relativistic Juubito.


----------



## Xiammes (Nov 13, 2013)

Can anyone explain why we disregard Atlas earth carrying feat?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 13, 2013)

post               it


and who is we ?


----------



## Tacocat (Nov 13, 2013)

Why is he even carrying the Earth in GoW? He's supposed to carry the sky.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 13, 2013)

how do you carry a planet that rotates around the Sun ?


----------



## Xiammes (Nov 13, 2013)

SuperTacocat said:


> Why is he even carrying the Earth in GoW? He's supposed to carry the sky



Change in plans?



Fluttershy said:


> post               it
> 
> 
> and who is we ?



We being everyone else, I post it in nearly every thread but its always ignored.

After the defeat of the Titans, Atlas was banished and forced to hold the world up from Underworld for all of eternity. You see Atlas holding up the Earth in God of War 2.






> how do you carry a planet that rotates around the Sun ?



Dunno, we know its a planet due to the prequel game.


----------



## Tacocat (Nov 13, 2013)

@Flutter: LolGreeks 

Actually, not really because the Greeks had him carrying the sky. So lolGoW


----------



## Louis Cyphre (Nov 13, 2013)

Fluttershy said:


> how do you carry a planet that rotates around the Sun ?


Because Helios is _the Sun _
When Kratos killed him the Sun vanished


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 13, 2013)

first time I hear about it, GoW-verse was always considered city to island level strength in every OBD thread I ever saw


that doesn't look like the Earth though .. idk what it is






> LolGreeks


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 13, 2013)

Louis Cyphre said:


> Because Helios is _the Sun _
> When Kratos killed him the Sun became black


so ?


----------



## Louis Cyphre (Nov 13, 2013)

Fluttershy said:


> so ?


I was trying to explain why Atlas can carry the Earth while the Sun can still move across the sky 
Now stop being terrible


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Nov 13, 2013)

Atlas feat needs to be quantified 

for now though, I'd say Nardoverse nukes


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 13, 2013)

> Dunno, we know its a planet due to the prequel game.


well duh, when I made that rough Mach 4000 lightning bolt calc I assumed it was identical to rl Earth since the travel distance (between Greece & Egypt) was taken from ~google maps


if it isn't (identical) then that calc's not valid


----------



## Xiammes (Nov 13, 2013)

It is the earth, or do we have to go through this whole world/planet thing?


----------



## Boomy (Nov 13, 2013)

What about Prim Gods creating universe?

Hao solos.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 13, 2013)

Louis Cyphre said:


> I was trying to explain why he can carry the Earth and Sun can still move across the sky
> Now stop being terrible


oh

you mean that their planet actually doesn't rotate around the Sun like a normal planet would ?  it's the Sun/Helios that moves ? 


explain better next time


----------



## Louis Cyphre (Nov 13, 2013)

Fluttershy said:


> oh
> 
> you mean that their planet actually doesn't rotate around the Sun like a normal planet would ?  it's the Sun/Helios that moves ?


That's the only explanation


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 13, 2013)

Mahesvara said:


> Hao solos.


----------



## Xiammes (Nov 13, 2013)

Mahesvara said:


> What about Prim Gods creating universe?




The in-fighting among the Primordial race resulted in the creation of the world and universe, so "sub relativistic Juubito" doesn't solo.


----------



## Boomy (Nov 13, 2013)

Put God of War against Diablo. They both have feat of creating universe and not giving a fuck about it later.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 13, 2013)

post the universal feat 



Jew rapes everyone with on-screen feats


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 13, 2013)

universal Kratos ?













Hao still solos


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 13, 2013)

Mahesvara said:


> Put God of War against Diablo. They both have feat of creating universe and not giving a fuck about it later.


actually I think Diablo has a multiverse (?) or at least multiple realms/dimensions and some ancient god-tier made it all or something

dunno, saw it somewhere from some God-forgotten lore


verse is dogpiss weak otherwise   .. even though I love the games (not so much the third)


----------



## Xiammes (Nov 13, 2013)

Atlas holding up the planet is onscreen.

[YOUTUBE]fbMZc_clZU4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Louis Cyphre (Nov 13, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xktIvkonhtc&t=6m26s[/YOUTUBE]

For reference
Skip to 6:26

Something similar happened in Chains of Olympus when Helios was kidnapped


----------



## Boomy (Nov 13, 2013)

Fluttershy said:


> actually I think Diablo has a multiverse (?) or at least multiple realms/dimensions and some ancient god-tier made it all or something
> 
> dunno, saw it somewhere from some God-forgotten lore
> 
> ...


Doubt about multiverse since Anu and Tathamet made only singular universe:


> The diamond warrior and the seven-headed dragon proved to be the equal of the other, neither ever gaining the upper hand in their fierce and unending combat-till at last, their energies nearly spent after countless millennia of battle, the two combatants delivered their final blows. The energies unleashed by their impossible fury ignited an explosion of light and matter so vast and terrible that it birthed the very universe all around us.
> 
> All of the stars above and the darkness that binds them. All that we touch. All that we feel. All that we know. All that is unknown.
> 
> ...


But the part about dimensions is correct. Heck, Hell is already divided on multiple sections.


----------



## Tacocat (Nov 13, 2013)

Xiammes said:


> Atlas holding up the planet is onscreen.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]fbMZc_clZU4[/YOUTUBE]


Wait, what? I didn't see Atlas holding the world at all in that vid. Am I blind?


----------



## Qinglong (Nov 13, 2013)

A picture was posted above of it happening anyway


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 13, 2013)

Xiammes said:


> Atlas holding up the planet is onscreen.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]fbMZc_clZU4[/YOUTUBE]


at what timeframe ? 





@ Dickman hmm 





> Aligned with neither the Heavens nor the Hells. He reportedly aided Uldyssian and the edyrem during the Sin War. Intent of keeping our world free from both angelic and demonic influences.
> 
> The Book of Kalan describe this mysterious entity as *a celestial dragon whose body manifests as a constellation of stars*.


----------



## Xiammes (Nov 13, 2013)

Thats not Atlas, thats the thing talking about the primordials that Flutter wanted.

There's nothing else to post, Atlas holds up the planet, I can post as many video's or pictures as you want, doesn't change the feat.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 13, 2013)

> Flutter wanted.


I wanted the universal feat (since it was mentioned)

nothing of the sort was in the video


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 13, 2013)

not seeing a planet in that pic, hf debating it  (preferabbly in a meta thread, not here)


----------



## Xiammes (Nov 13, 2013)

You can see the clashes creating the universe in the video flutter, its a 2 minute long video, might want to watch it.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 13, 2013)

I saw it fully

didn't see a universe being created though


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Nov 13, 2013)

Sanger Cleaves


----------



## Boomy (Nov 13, 2013)

Uldyssian and Malthael still the most badass mofos in Diablo, Pony


----------



## Xiammes (Nov 13, 2013)

Fluttershy said:


> I saw it fully
> 
> didn't see a universe being created though



In the first few seconds and Ouranos and that other primordial clashed, stars were being created. That entire segment is about the creation of the Earth and the Universe, they created and shaped everything. Ouranos is the personification of the sky.


----------



## Louis Cyphre (Nov 13, 2013)

Fluttershy said:


> not seeing a planet in that pic



[youtube]AS1CgcGBG08[/youtube]

skip to 22:44


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 13, 2013)

@ Xiammes   make a meta thread and have it sorted it out 


@ Loius Lane  well he looks to be underground somewhere with lots of lava .. so how can he hold the whole planet while being underground in it ?  wouldn't it mean he's holding whatever is above him ? 








Mahesvara said:


> Uldyssian and Malthael still the most badass mofos in Diablo, Pony


----------



## Regicide (Nov 13, 2013)

How exactly would we go about equating Atlas' lifting strength to his DC anyways?


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Nov 13, 2013)

it can also be a durability feat since he isn't crushed by the weight or anything like that


----------



## shade0180 (Nov 13, 2013)

If atlas is lifting the planet. shouldn't there be a gravity Issue making all the current calc wrong.


----------



## Louis Cyphre (Nov 13, 2013)

Fluttershy said:


> @ Loius Lane  well he looks to be underground somewhere with lots of lava .. so how can he hold the whole planet while being underground in it ?  wouldn't it mean he's holding whatever is above him ?


He is in Underworld
The Underworld is literally beneath the planet

By the events of Chains of Olympus
Atlas kidnapped Helios (making the sun fall from the sky) and was planning, along side with Persephone, to use Helios power to destroy The Pillar of the World (localized in the Underworld).

But Kratos killed Persephone and chained Atlas
Then Kratos forced Atlas to hold the world as an punishment (and because the Pillar was partially destroyed)


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 13, 2013)

> He is in Underworld
> The Underworld is literally beneath the planet


so the underworld with all of its caverns and lava etc. and being large enough to house an Earth-sized planet literally floats in space ? have pics ? 

is it also spherical or flat ? 



and I assume he isn't holding the planet from below ?? since then he would be touching the Antarctic  or it doesn't have an Antarctic ?


----------



## Louis Cyphre (Nov 13, 2013)

Fluttershy said:


> so the underworld with all of its caverns and lava etc. and being large enough to house an Earth-sized planet literally floats in space ? have pics ?



Of the entire Underworld? No
But I have from the Pillar



> Elysium Fields



> is it also spherical or flat ?


Not sure
Searching more about it right now



> and I assume he isn't holding the planet from below ?? since then he would be touching the Antarctic  or it doesn't have an Antarctic ?



Possibly the latter


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 13, 2013)

so - again .. it (whatevr it is) is also in space under the Earth planet ? 

meh, whatever, you don't need to post anything here



make a calc, maybe you'll get planet-level GoW like we got planet KH


----------



## Louis Cyphre (Nov 13, 2013)

Fluttershy said:


> so - again .. it (whatevr it is) is also in space under the Earth planet ?



Flutter you are asking for something already answered


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 13, 2013)

it feels very counter-intuitive is all


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 13, 2013)

I also wonder how gravity would work here 

where it is "held" by him


----------



## Louis Cyphre (Nov 13, 2013)

Fluttershy said:


> I also wonder how gravity would work here
> 
> where it is "held" by him



[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-BWenm1rLZI[/youtube]

2:30 to 3:35

Gravity works fine


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 13, 2013)

it would depend on how big Underworld is 


and g also depends on the height of the center of mass of the object (the core) 

meh


----------



## Louis Cyphre (Nov 13, 2013)

Fluttershy said:


> it would depend on how big Underworld is


Bigger than Earth!?


----------



## Louis Cyphre (Nov 13, 2013)

> me 
> doing math


----------



## Majinsaga (Nov 13, 2013)

Walter White dick slaps both pos verses.


----------



## Azzuri (Nov 14, 2013)

Walter is dead though. 

And what are we arguing about?


----------



## Majinsaga (Nov 14, 2013)

Neighborhood Sniper said:


> Walter is dead though.
> 
> And what are we arguing about?



Ghost Heisenberg


----------



## Cypher0120 (Nov 14, 2013)

Fluttershy said:


> pics or gtfo



From the official artbook.



Bottom left area. Atlas holding up a portion of the world.


----------



## Expelsword (Nov 14, 2013)

Majinsaga said:


> Walter White dick slaps both pos verses.



By that logic, Fou-Lu solos.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 14, 2013)

> From the official artbook.


^ wow, you know someone could've posted that from the beginning


now this obviously means he isn't holding an entire Earth-like planet or anything like that .. but I assume the planet itself is still "normal" (a sphere anyway) and not something flat ? .. and this is just how weird the landscape is around Mount Olympus .. ?


----------



## Xiammes (Nov 14, 2013)

I don't know who canon that is, in the new game you see the god of war planet from space and its a spherical plannet.


----------



## Louis Cyphre (Nov 14, 2013)

Wait what


----------



## Xiammes (Nov 14, 2013)

I wish I can find the video, but awhile ago we were discussing if the GoWverse is flat and not a planet, someone showed me a ingame video showing the GoW planet.


----------



## Xiammes (Nov 14, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]O8SUUbgxn2A[/YOUTUBE]

Found it, 1:30


----------



## Louis Cyphre (Nov 14, 2013)

Xiammes said:


> I wish I can find the video, but awhile ago we were discussing if the GoWverse is flat and not a planet, someone showed me a ingame video showing the GoW planet.


I was referring to picture Cypher posted


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 14, 2013)

> Found it, 1:30


there is quite obviously nothing beneath that planet for anyone to be there and hold it 


which means he's likely holding a part of the plateau that houses Olympus or something  (as in the pic)


----------



## Xiammes (Nov 14, 2013)

Never mind then, still the ingame shot of the plannet disproves Cypher's picture, but raises the question where the hell is the underworld, could very well be possible it can't be seen from space.


----------



## Louis Cyphre (Nov 14, 2013)

Fluttershy said:


> which means he's likely holding a part of the plateau that houses Olympus or something  (as in the pic)



Which make no sense


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 14, 2013)

why   not ?


----------



## Xiammes (Nov 14, 2013)

Its also possible that the underworld is a alternative dimension that's underneath the earth. Thats actually the simplest explanation and works because that's where the souls of the dead go.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 14, 2013)

what makes you think that ? anything saying so ?  the simplest is what is on Cyphers picture IMO


in the earlier video it looked like Atlas was directly touching whatever it is he was holding while being in the underworld .. how would that be possible if he was in another dimension ?


----------



## Xiammes (Nov 14, 2013)

Fluttershy said:


> what makes you think that ? anything saying so ?  the simplest is what is on Cyphers picture IMO
> 
> 
> in the earlier video it looked like Atlas was directly touching whatever it is he was holding while being in the underworld .. how would that be possible if he was in another dimension ?



Who the fuck knows, we usually don't argue shit like this. Cyphers picture is invalidated, Atlas was punished to hold the world on his shoulders and the world isn't flat.

The Underworld doesn't show up in the space shot, means its either really small or that it can't be seen(meaning another dimension).


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 14, 2013)

why is it invalidated ? it just means he holds part of Olympus, acts as support in place of one of the pillars

world =/= planet

in fact, it's rather impossible to "hold" a regular planet in space, it holds just fine on its own





> The Underworld doesn't show up in the space shot, means its either really small or that it can't be seen(meaning another dimension).


or that it isn't literally under the planet


----------



## Louis Cyphre (Nov 14, 2013)

How the hell the Underworld can be below Mount Olympus?
Because when Kratos killed Poseidon the whole sea went crazy and almost covered mountain ranges


----------



## Xiammes (Nov 14, 2013)

Fluttershy said:


> why is it invalidated ? it just means he holds part of Olympus, acts as support in place of one of the pillars
> 
> world =/= planet
> 
> ...



I still don't understand why you are holding GoWverse to standard cosmology. The mortal world extends far more then Mount Olympus. Using that picture means the entire planet is on a flat plane.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 14, 2013)

> I still don't understand why you are holding GoWverse to standard cosmology.


because you just showed a video where their planet is a regular Earth-like (or Earth itself ?) planet and there seemed to be a regular Sun too





> Using that picture means the entire planet is on a flat plane.


that picture only shows a plateau and Olympus (and some mountains further back), not the entire world/planet


----------



## Louis Cyphre (Nov 14, 2013)

Two suns
what


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 14, 2013)

you guys seem to be majorly confused yourself


----------



## Xiammes (Nov 14, 2013)

There is Mount Olympus, the mortal world and the underworld. Atlas holds up everything from the underworld. The way you are making it out to be is Mount Olympus -> Underworld -> Mortal World, when that's clearly wrong.



> because you just showed a video where their planet is a regular Earth-like (or Earth itself ?) planet and there seemed to be a regular Sun too



That only means they have the same size, not that they follow the same laws.


----------



## Louis Cyphre (Nov 14, 2013)

Fluttershy said:


> you guys seem to be majorly confused yourself


or God of War have no consistency to begin with


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 14, 2013)

is there a valid twitter to ask the creator(s) ?


----------



## Majinsaga (Nov 14, 2013)

Expelsword said:


> By that logic, Fou-Lu solos.



Who the fuck is Fou Lu?


----------



## Louis Cyphre (Nov 14, 2013)

Fluttershy said:


> is there a valid twitter to ask the creator(s) ?



Anti-Gravity


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 14, 2013)

Jaffe ? he don't know shit r

the previous GoW tweets I saw being answered were by different guys


----------



## Louis Cyphre (Nov 14, 2013)

He's the director and also one the writers


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 14, 2013)

I thought he was more involved with the older GOW games and nowadays he's more Twisted Metal


----------



## Louis Cyphre (Nov 14, 2013)

Fluttershy said:


> I thought he was more involved with the older GOW games and nowadays he's more Twisted Metal


and!?
10chars


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 14, 2013)

nothing

ask him then


----------



## Louis Cyphre (Nov 14, 2013)

Fluttershy said:


> nothing
> 
> ask him then



You asked for twitter account
Ask him yourself


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 14, 2013)

my twitter is a pony twitter


----------



## Louis Cyphre (Nov 14, 2013)

Fluttershy said:


> my twitter is a pony twitter


...
Why I am not surprised.
Disgraceful nonetheless


But there is no worries
Ask him


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Nov 14, 2013)

Fluttershy said:


> my twitter is a pony twitter


----------



## Cypher0120 (Nov 14, 2013)

Could easily use Occam's Razor here for a simple explanation.

Kratos falls from Olympus in God of War 3, he arrives in the Underworld through styx. He can travel to the Underworld physically. He can also climb out with help from the Gravedigger in God of War 1.

He isn't falling away from a planet both times and there is nothing to suggest that the entire Underworld is somehow larger than Earth.

Maybe it holds up the area that the Greek pantheon rules over, but that's about it. The planet itself may still be a sphere, but the God of War Underworld may as well just be a small portion of the whole


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 14, 2013)

^ seems reasonable


----------



## Tom Servo (Nov 14, 2013)

Fluttershy said:


> so ?



Isn't Ares incredibly broken? He made an entire army pop like bloody fireworks just by going up to Kratos and saying "sup"


----------



## Red Angel (Nov 14, 2013)

Yea pretty much


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 17, 2013)

I cannot believe this, but :


----------



## shade0180 (Nov 17, 2013)

so he is underground and just holding the crust of the planet making the underworld inside the earth?


----------



## Louis Cyphre (Nov 17, 2013)

Fluttershy said:


> I cannot believe this, but :


Sound reasonable 

Also
> Flutterliciouss


----------



## 1337RedGlitchFox (Nov 17, 2013)

Juubi rapes the God of War verse. Than remembers that it's allies have chakra and attacks them too. In the end Juubi beats all


----------



## Xiammes (Nov 17, 2013)

Fluttershy said:


> I cannot believe this, but :



The first ever "ask the creators"?

Well if its the crust, can we use the earths crust for thickness?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 17, 2013)

it's very vague and you can't actually "hold" a crust of a planet - it's fine on its own


the only feasible way is like on the pic - act as support for a portion of something


----------



## shade0180 (Nov 17, 2013)

It is obviously the earth crust since they do live on Earth.  He is holding only a portion of it flutter, the pillar that was broken was proof enough for that since not all the pillar was broken... that means he is only holding the portion of the pillar(s) that broke.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 17, 2013)

how would calc it exactly ?


----------



## Regicide (Nov 17, 2013)

Fluttershy said:


> I cannot believe this, but :


..How does that work?


----------



## Louis Cyphre (Nov 17, 2013)

Regicide said:


> ..How does that work?



[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TqqB8NjcKJU[/youtube]


----------



## shade0180 (Nov 17, 2013)

Fluttershy said:


> how would calc it exactly ?



No idea use surface area, depending what he is using to hold the crust if it's his arm calc the area of his palm or if it is his back calc that, then the downforce exerted by gravity that is going through him, Basically the concept is how pillars supports a building but on a larger scale.  or my idea is wrong.


----------



## Əyin (Nov 17, 2013)

Fluttershy said:


> I cannot believe this, but :



Wow flutter. You really sure asked some MLP related feats to the creators huh...


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Nov 18, 2013)

Someone ask kubo how fast ichigo is.
Inb4 50m/s.


----------

